# Ohio angler wins BASS event



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

http://www.bassfan.com/docktalk.asp?id=7976#7976

Great to see !!!

Mark


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Nice!!! I heard about this dude and to watch out for him a few years ago...I guess my informant wasn't kidding~~~~!

Great representation Fletcher...back it up at Madness


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

[ame="http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/tournaments/opens/news/story?page=opens_2011_SO2_suchan_shyrock_folo"]How Shryock rocked Southern Open - ESPN[/ame]

I officially have a new BASS hero!

Eminem is going onto the Madness soundtrack just for him...awesome story!

Get'em at the CLASSIC!!!!

nip

www.bassmaster.com (link above wont work?)


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

nip,
Fletcher at Madness??? We're claiming him as a Southern boy!!! We prefer something more like ..."Sweet Home Alabama"

shakey


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

I've seen him at Salt Fork a few times. Pretty cool to see a local guy make it to the big tourney!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Thats awesome that he won! Newcommerstown is only about 15 minutes from me. Congrats Shryock!!:B


----------

